# Versaute Witze



## MSV Zebra (13 Apr. 2009)

*Unterhaltung am Stammtisch: "Meine
Lieblingsstellung ist, wenn ich unten liege, das Maedchen sitzt auf mir - und
meine Frau sitzt zu Hause vor dem Fernseher!"

"Nehmen Sie endlich die Hand von
meinem Knie", zischte das Mädchen im Kino. "Aber Kleines, wo soll ich sie
denn sonst hintun?" "Na höher," seufzt die Kleine!

Wie schreibt man eigentlich
Katastrophe ?", fragt sie nach der Hochzeitsnacht. "Wozu willst Du das denn
wissen?" "Ach nur so, ich schreibe Mutti einen Brief!"

Läuft einer in Unterhose den Strand entlang,
ruft ihm einer zu: "Hey, Du hast Deinen Slip verkehrtrum an!" "Wie, den
Schlitz hinten?" "Nein, das Braune außen."

"Angeklagter, Sie bekennen sich doch
offen zur Homosexualität, warum haben Sie die Nonne
vergewaltigt?" "Entschuldigung, aber von hinten sah sie aus wie Zorro!"

Zwei Freundinnen. Sagt die
eine: "Ich habe nie behauptet, dass Dein Mann eine Warze auf dem Penis hat,
ich habe nur gesagt: dass es sich manchmal so anfuehlt!"

Vor der Einstellung fragt der Chef seine neue
Sekretärin: "Haben Sie irgendwelche schlechte Angewohnheiten, z.B.
Unpünktlichkeit, Kaugummikauerei. Keuschheit ?"


"Woher
haben Sie bloss die entzueckenden Silberpokale?" "Mein Sohn ist
Herrenreiter." "Komisch, meiner ist auch schwul, aber Pokale hat er keinen
einzigen."

Es ärgert sie, wenn er jeden Abend sagt: "Gute Nacht,
Mutter von vier Kiondern." Bis ihr eines tages der Kragen platzt und sagt:
"Gute Nacht, Vater von einem Kind!"

Kommt das Mädchen in die Küche und kräht: "Mutti, Mutti, der
Milchmann ..." Die Mutter: "Aber Kind, laß ihn doch!" Die Kleine: "Hab
ich schon - er will nochmal..."*​


----------



## steven91 (31 Mai 2009)

geil


----------



## pk5 (31 Dez. 2010)

Danke sind prima


----------



## Punisher (31 Dez. 2010)

super


----------



## Katzun (13 Jan. 2011)

> Vor der Einstellung fragt der Chef seine neue
> Sekretärin: "Haben Sie irgendwelche schlechte Angewohnheiten, z.B.
> Unpünktlichkeit, Kaugummikauerei. Keuschheit ?"




:thumbup:


----------



## beachkini (13 Jan. 2011)

Eine Nonne kauft sich einen Vibrator, gibt die Batterien hinein, schaltet ihn ein und sagt: "Brauchst nicht so zittern. Ist für mich auch das erste Mal!"

Geht die Nonne in Gemüseladen und bestellt eine Gurke.
Sagt der Verkäufer: "Nehmen Sie doch zwei, dann können sie eine essen."

Zwei Nonnen fahren über Kopfsteinpflaster mit dem Fahrrad ins Kloster zurück. Da es zu regnen droht, treten sie mächtig in die Pedalen. Plötzlich sagt eine Nonne: 'Ich glaube, gleich kommts. Ich habe schon einen Tropfen gespürt.' Sagt die andere: 'Mir auch, es muss am Kopfsteinpflaster liegen!' 

Eine Nonne ist beim Frauenarzt zur Vorsorgeuntersuchung. Der Arzt: 'Nun, mit Ihrer Gesundheit steht es ja bestens, aber ich muss Ihnen sagen, das Sie Schwanger sind!' Die Nonne darauf: 'Also was die Leute heute alles so auf die Kerzen schmieren...'


----------

